# New



## jenny1

Hi just a quick hello, I will put more on later about myself and my goals ect


----------



## k3z

hi :laugh:


----------



## irishdude

welcome aboard


----------



## tiny76

Hi Jenny1.Welcome aboard


----------



## XRichHx

Welcome


----------



## Uk_mb

hi. You'll be glad to no, there a zero sex pests in here


----------



## superdazzler

Hey you


----------



## Big Kris

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Simspin

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## AK-26

Welcome to UK-M :thumb:


----------



## gettingLEAN

whale cum


----------



## DutchTony

Kaspersky


----------



## QUEST

welcome ..


----------



## phoenix1980

Welcome hope you find this site a good resource and a laugh when needed


----------



## tony10

hello :beer:


----------



## PaulB

Hi


----------



## lucs

welcome


----------



## Guest

Welcomexx


----------



## lxm

in b4 pic requests

Hello...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Welcome and If you come on here and say you're female it's a necessity to have pics posted or you're just a fat chave sitting behind a computer. Lol

And a new change to this board is now implimented by myself... all new female members are welcome to join the AL... Instant gold...Lol


----------



## yannyboy

Hi Jenny, how's things

You popping down to London to see me soon, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Hi Jenny, how's things
> 
> You popping down to London to see me soon, lol


Hello you x


----------



## jenny1

thank u all for the great welcome. i will put a photo on when i have sussed out how 2 lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> Hello you x


You okay Jenny, how's things?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> You okay Jenny, how's things?


good thanks, just finished my work out for the day after a jont to the optitions lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> good thanks, just finished my work out for the day after a jont to the optitions lol


Oh, you can see again, lmao


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Oh, you can see again, lmao


yeah cheeky, i orderd a new pair of bin's aswell for my holiday daan saaaf lol.

and got the lenses on order aswell. my arms are sore today


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yeah cheeky, i orderd a new pair of bin's aswell for my holiday daan saaaf lol.
> 
> and got the lenses on order aswell. my arms are sore today


Did you train arms today?


----------



## nathan12

welcome along fella


----------



## yannyboy

nathan12 said:


> welcome along fella


Think Jenny is a girl :tongue:


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Did you train arms today?


yeah done 50 of each of the ones u posted to me lol


----------



## jenny1

nathan12 said:


> welcome along fella


Thank you, and yes i am a girl or should i say a woman lol


----------



## gymgym

Welcome Jenny and would be nice u post a profile pic + Avatar too


----------



## jenny1

gymgym said:


> Welcome Jenny and would be nice u post a profile pic + Avatar too


Im on it


----------



## Milky

Bonjourno,

Jenny should you recieve any unwanted attention / harrassment please do not hesistate to contact a MOD, Katy if preffered and we will do our utmost to help you along.

:thumbup1:


----------



## lucs

welcome to ukm


----------



## yannyboy

Can't add you as a friend Jenny, don't know why?


----------



## MasterBlaster

yannyboy said:


> Can't add you as a friend Jenny, don't know why?


She needs to be at least bronze to add friends mate.


----------



## Kimball

And at least mention she might have a missing y chromosome to get absolutely inundated with messages and friend requests


----------



## yannyboy

How's the weather in Scotland today?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> How's the weather in Scotland today?


was fab till i put out raaa washin lol. oh still got sore arms


----------



## jenny1

Kimball said:


> And at least mention she might have a missing y chromosome to get absolutely inundated with messages and friend requests


 :tongue:


----------



## greekgod

HI...


----------



## jenny1

greekgod said:


> HI...


Hello


----------



## Christo23

jenny1 said:


> Hello


Allo!! Sure I seen u b4 somewhere lol


----------



## Super_G

Hiya, hope you enjoy the forums


----------



## yannyboy

Yeah, you look familiar, lol


----------



## jenny1

Gordie1876 said:


> Hiya, hope you enjoy the forums


Cheers Gordie


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, you look familiar, lol


yeah so do u, i wonder where i have seen u before hmmm :whistling:


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yeah so do u, i wonder where i have seen u before hmmm :whistling:


Are you sure you live in Scotland?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Are you sure you live in Scotland?


yes why?


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yes why?


Just wondering

How often are you training and hows the diet going?


----------



## SkinnyJ

Welcome!

Strange how I didn't get this many hellos, hmm :whistling:


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Just wondering
> 
> How often are you training and hows the diet going?


training is going ok, been at it every other day this week, tho i went a big mad on it yesterday and im paying for it now lol.

so thought i would have a treat lastnight and had half a sweet and sour chicken and half a carton of boiled rice ops


----------



## yannyboy

Need to have treats now and again to stop you from going mad


----------



## jenny1

SkinnyJ said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Strange how I didn't get this many hellos, hmm :whistling:


hello hello hello hehe. thanks for the welcome


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Need to have treats now and again to stop you from going mad


yeah i know, think i am already mad tho haha


----------



## yannyboy

I'm off to the London and South East show in Hayes today, should be good!


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I'm off to the London and South East show in Hayes today, should be good!


oh very nice, are u gonna take loads of pic's?


----------



## jenny1

there is a show near me today in paisley


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> oh very nice, are u gonna take loads of pic's?


Hopefully, want to try and step on stage next year, so going to as many shows this year to see how it all works


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> there is a show near me today in paisley


That's right, you should go


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Hopefully, want to try and step on stage next year, so going to as many shows this year to see how it all works


yeah i know this lol.


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> That's right, you should go


nooo, i wouldnt go myself on my own


----------



## MRSTRONG

welcome jenny .


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yeah i know this lol.


How do you know that, lol


----------



## Hartman

Welcome!


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> nooo, i wouldnt go myself on my own


I know some guy up there who's going, I'll get him to take you, lol


----------



## jenny1

ewen said:


> welcome jenny .


thanks Ewen


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> How do you know that, lol


i know everything lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> i know everything lol


That's scary, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

jenny1 said:


> thanks Ewen


not sure if you have posted but whats your goals ?


----------



## jenny1

hskee said:


> Welcome!


thanks hskee


----------



## jenny1

ewen said:


> not sure if you have posted but whats your goals ?


my goals are weight loss and to tone up my body as best i can with having arthritis it can be a bit of a struggle tho i am getting there slowly. mainly working my arms to get rid of the dreaded bingo wings, cant do to much leg work due to my cartilage in my knees is just about nonexistent and can be very painfull


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> my goals are weight loss and to tone up my body as best i can with having arthritis it can be a bit of a struggle tho i am getting there slowly. mainly working my arms to get rid of the dreaded bingo wings, cant do to much leg work due to my cartilage in my knees is just about nonexistent and can be very painfull


Just try to keep yourself active, light exercise is better than nothing


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Just try to keep yourself active, light exercise is better than nothing


one does but try


----------



## yannyboy

You'll get there Jenny


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> You'll get there Jenny


Thanks Yann :thumb:


----------



## Musclegirl

Hi


----------



## jenny1

Musclegirl said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## yannyboy

Just sitting in the Beck Theatre waiting for the pre judging to start


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Just sitting in the Beck Theatre waiting for the pre judging to start


di u have a good time? any pics my lovely?


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> di u have a good time? any pics my lovely?


Got a few, quality was okay, I'll try and stick a few up later, here's one of Steve


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Got a few, quality was okay, I'll try and stick a few up later, here's one of Steve
> 
> View attachment 83613


oh aye thats him in the middle, he looks great


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> oh aye thats him in the middle, he looks great


Yep, he won it!!


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Yep, he won it!!


i know lol.

i bet he was well chuffed


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> i know lol.
> 
> i bet he was well chuffed


Probably why he didn't have enough time to prep me


----------



## Phenix

they room for a wee one lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Probably why he didn't have enough time to prep me


yeah thats what i was thinking the other day, when u said he was in the comp lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yeah thats what i was thinking the other day, when u said he was in the comp lol


Luckily he put me in touch with Dean and Paul


----------



## jenny1

Phenix said:


> they room for a wee one lol


i think it will be ok, but im not sure if we are ment to chit chat in my intro or not anyone know?


----------



## Phenix

hi there way Still trying to find my feet here


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> i think it will be ok, but im not sure if we are ment to chit chat in my intro or not anyone know?


If it's a thread you started, I'm sure it's okay

I think they don't want other threads hijacked with chit chat


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> If it's a thread you started, I'm sure it's okay
> 
> I think they don't want other threads hijacked with chit chat


lol ok boss


----------



## Hartman

Don't think anyone would mind, its usually the other parts of the forum where people are asking individual questions.... A lot of people tend to chit chat on the visitor message boards on their profiles too


----------



## andyparry123

Hello & welcome


----------



## jenny1

andyparry123 said:


> Hello & welcome


Hello Andy and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Ironclad

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## yannyboy

How's the training and diet been going Jenny?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> How's the training and diet been going Jenny?


not to bad thanks Yanny, Hows ur new diet going?


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> not to bad thanks Yanny, Hows ur new diet going?


Bit of a struggle first of all with all the extra calories and protein but I'm getting there


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Bit of a struggle first of all with all the extra calories and protein but I'm getting there


Are u klucking yet lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> Are u klucking yet lol


Haha, not yet although I am going through 5kg of chicken breast and 5kg of turkey breast each week along with 3 lots of steak and salmon

You could say the shopping bill has gone up slightly, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Haha, not yet although I am going through 5kg of chicken breast and 5kg of turkey breast each week along with 3 lots of steak and salmon
> 
> You could say the shopping bill has gone up slightly, lol


Yeah, Just a bit im sure lmfao. OMG im having to sit threw the eurovision YAWN YAWN


----------



## yannyboy

It's not the same anymore, everybody on Europe hates us, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> It's not the same anymore, everybody on Europe hates us, lol


U.K one did u see what they put??????? THE HUMP lmfao, he was crud sorry but he was lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> U.K one did u see what they put??????? THE HUMP lmfao, he was crud sorry but he was lol


United Kingdom, nil point, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> United Kingdom, nil point, lol


I bet ur watching it haha


----------



## Lazyballs

How's u doin has the sun brought out the BBQ


----------



## Lazyballs

yannyboy said:


> Haha, not yet although I am going through 5kg of chicken breast and 5kg of turkey breast each week along with 3 lots of steak and salmon
> 
> You could say the shopping bill has gone up slightly, lol


Ur half Greek m8 u can do it nps


----------



## yannyboy

Lazyballs said:


> How's u doin has the sun brought out the BBQ


Spent a day in the garden, lovely relaxing day!


----------



## yannyboy

Lazyballs said:


> Ur half Greek m8 u can do it nps


Because I'm half Greek, I should be able to eat plenty meat, is that right, lol


----------



## jenny1

Lazyballs said:


> How's u doin has the sun brought out the BBQ


Hi Mr.T, Na I dont have a BBQ tho was so tempted to get one today, i could smell it in the air most of the day yum yum.

Im burnt as usual tho and that was with sun cream on, im gonna have a fab patchy tan as usual lol.. How was it over in sunny Ireland?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Spent a day in the garden, lovely relaxing day!


see it lol lazy git on his lounger pete sake lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> see it lol lazy git on his lounger pete sake lol


Oh come on Jenny, you know I work hard all week, lmao


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Because I'm half Greek, I should be able to eat plenty meat, is that right, lol


yeah loads of lamb kieftiko's lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Oh come on Jenny, you know I work hard all week, lmao


yeah sitting on ur a** all night lmao.. just kidding


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yeah loads of lamb kieftiko's lol


Oooh, I love lamb kleftiko, lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yeah sitting on ur a** all night lmao.. just kidding


It's stressful driving around London, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> It's stressful driving around London, lol


im sure, thats why i would never do it haha. glasgow is bad enough with all the oneway streets ect


----------



## yannyboy

London has a few more

Just see engelbert talking on the tv, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> London has a few more
> 
> Just see engelbert talking on the tv, lol


they called him the hump lmao.. dont come near my home town if u do come up polo mint city. google it lol


----------



## jenny1

the greek one aint much better on this euro-v .. omg makes me think of someone lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> the greek one aint much better on this euro-v .. omg makes me think of someone lol


Who might that be love, lol


----------



## dtlv

Hi Jenny, welcome to uk-m. 

Forgot the eurovision was on tonight... how's it looking/sounding; good, bad or ugly?


----------



## jenny1

Dtlv74 said:


> Hi Jenny, welcome to uk-m.
> 
> Forgot the eurovision was on tonight... how's it looking/sounding; good, bad or ugly?


Hi Dtlv thanks for the welcome, well depends where ur from and all that jazz, sofar its been quite pants bar afew im likeing sweden to win sofar lol. lass had a fab voice


----------



## dtlv

jenny1 said:


> Hi Dtlv thanks for the welcome, well depends where ur from and all that jazz, sofar its been quite pants bar afew im likeing sweden to win sofar lol. lass had a fab voice


You're welcome jenny, enjoy the site 

I just know I'm going to end up watching it in a min... every year I say I won't, and then somehow it just happens, lol.


----------



## greekgod

jenny1 said:


> the greek one aint much better on this euro-v .. omg makes me think of someone lol


ARE u thinking abt me? :innocent: sad u in watching eurovision...ssssh!!


----------



## jenny1

greekgod said:


> ARE u thinking abt me? :innocent: sad u in watching eurovision...ssssh!!


emm pardon lmao. sorry was thinking more of my yanny greek god lol.


----------



## yannyboy

So who's going to win the Eurovision then?


----------



## Guest

Hello's


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> So who's going to win the Eurovision then?


Sweden


----------



## jenny1

Dave said:


> Hello's


thank's Dave


----------



## yannyboy

Don't think it will be EngelBert unfortunately :no:


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Don't think it will be EngelBert unfortunately :no:


sorry but i will not be surprised if he doesnt win for the u.k and poor ireland mr.t will be like wtf jedward lmao


----------



## yannyboy

The results will be starting soon, jeez, what a sad b**tard I am, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> The results will be starting soon, jeez, what a sad b**tard I am, lol


Yeah i bet u cant wait, who do u think is gonna win??? bet's are on lol im for team sweden for me.. whats urs?


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> Yeah i bet u cant wait, who do u think is gonna win??? bet's are on lol im for team sweden! whats urs?


I did think Spain might have a chance but Sweden looks good


----------



## yannyboy

Sweden look very good!


----------



## Lazyballs

The Turks done me 2nite 5timer . I'll go with Spain gr8 team


----------



## yannyboy

What is the point of this Eurovision

Another 12 points from Greece to Cyprus, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Sweden look very good!


realy liked the sweden one told u that ages ago hehe. time will tell tho, looking very good at the mo tho woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> What is the point of this Eurovision
> 
> Another 12 points from Greece to Cyprus, lol


i know greece and cyprus are both in it!! why?


----------



## jenny1

Lazyballs said:


> The Turks done me 2nite 5timer . I'll go with Spain gr8 team


Are u peed Mr.T?


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> i know greece and cyprus are both in it!! why?


Emm, I wonder, lol


----------



## jenny1

YA DANCER hehe rock on sweden


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> YA DANCER hehe rock on sweden


Well done, can you give me next weeks lottery numbers as well, lmao


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Well done, can you give me next weeks lottery numbers as well, lmao


see i like good music lol... the lotto, emm i only do a lucky dip about once every 3 months lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> see i like good music lol... the lotto, emm i only do a lucky dip about once every 3 months lol


I know, I've seen your music choices, they're lovely!


----------



## jenny1

sweden winner of 2012


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I know, I've seen your music choices, they're lovely!


Well i do try lol


----------



## GShock

Howdy and welcome to the fun house :lol:


----------



## jenny1

GShock said:


> Howdy and welcome to the fun house :lol:


Thanks GShock


----------



## yannyboy

How are you today Jenny?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> How are you today Jenny?


Hi im fine thanks the stinging has clamed down, i better not sit outside today. i look like a lobster lol


----------



## yannyboy

I'm a little burnt myself so it must be hot, lol

Off to see my daughter performing today, she goes dance/drama classes and they have 2 shows a year at a local theatre


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I'm a little burnt myself so it must be hot, lol
> 
> Off to see my daughter performing today, she goes dance/drama classes and they have 2 shows a year at a local theatre


Oh rite that will be a good laugh, I hope its not to hot for all the wee ones there. Im not surprised u got burnt putting bloomin oil on ur body ya dafty or was u winding me up lol. even my feet are burnt lol. tho i must admit i didnt put and cream on them, so now i have nice flip flop markings lol


----------



## yannyboy

I was joking about the oil, lol

You better not get too much sun today

Let's hope the sun hangs around for a little while and we can have a proper summer


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I was joking about the oil, lol
> 
> You better not get too much sun today
> 
> Let's hope the sun hangs around for a little while and we can have a proper summer


u big jobby lol. what do u mean its not even summer yet and u always get a good one down there


----------



## yannyboy

Us southern softies need the sun, especially in Essex, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Us southern softies need the sun, especially in Essex, lol


oh yeah o forgot, u need it to keep up ur tango orange effect skin tone lol. Just messin dont take offence hehe


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> oh yeah o forgot, u need it to keep up ur tango orange effect skin tone lol. Just messin dont take offence hehe


No offence taken, I thing TOWIE does Essex proud on that point, pmsl


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> No offence taken, I thing TOWIE does Essex proud on that point, pmsl


ur not kidding lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

welcome to UKM


----------



## yannyboy

Didn't you have something similar a few years ago, lol


----------



## jenny1

Mr_Morocco said:


> welcome to UKM


cheers Mr_M :thumbup1:


----------



## waddy9494

Hi Jenny and welcome.


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Didn't you have something similar a few years ago, lol


HAHA. you should visit there if u come up here alot of it was filmed in Luss, it is very beautiful up there and onlt about 40 mins or less from glasgow


----------



## jenny1

waddy9494 said:


> Hi Jenny and welcome.


cheers waddy, oh thats so like my old married name wadey lol :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> HAHA. you should visit there *if u come up here* alot of it was filmed in Luss, it is very beautiful up there and onlt about 40 mins or less from glasgow


Oh aye!!


----------



## eezy1

get u sum!


----------



## jenny1

eezy1 said:


> get u sum!


sum what? lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> sum what? lol


Some fresh Scottish salmon maybe?


----------



## eezy1

jenny1 said:


> sum what? lol


some great advice to help you with ur goals  theres plenty of it onhere


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Some fresh Scottish salmon maybe?


behave yann lol :whistling:


----------



## jenny1

eezy1 said:


> some great advice to help you with ur goals  theres plenty of it onhere


oh rite lol. yes i know its a very good site.


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> behave yann lol :whistling:


Sorry Jenny :tongue:


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Sorry Jenny :tongue:


i might actualy have some dinner tonight lol.

Hope the scales say the same tomorrow as they did just now lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> i might actualy have some dinner tonight lol.
> 
> Hope the scales say the same tomorrow as they did just now lol


You must have lost a wee bit of weight this week then?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> You must have lost a wee bit of weight this week then?


1 and 1/2lb so its telling me today. but i always go by what it tells me on a monday... another 5lb to go and that will be 2stone in total woohoo


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> 1 and 1/2lb so its telling me today. but i always go by what it tells me on a monday... another 5lb to go and that will be 2stone in total woohoo


Wow, well done girl, woohoo :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Wow, well done girl, woohoo :thumbup1:


Thanks, gonna get my girley weights out last and go for it hammer and tongs, i will sweat grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## waddy9494

jenny1 said:


> cheers waddy, oh thats so like my old married name wadey lol :thumb:


Old married name? Sorry if I remind you of bad times


----------



## jenny1

waddy9494 said:


> Old married name? Sorry if I remind you of bad times


no ur ok lol.


----------



## yannyboy

What you doing for the rest of the day?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> What you doing for the rest of the day?


might go out for a wee drive with the sounds up full blast as you do lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> might go out for a wee drive with the sounds up full blast as you do lol


I hope you've got air con, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I hope you've got air con, lol


yes of course i have, my car is new lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yes of course i have, my car is new lol


I know, just making conversation, lmao


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I know, just making conversation, lmao


oh ho ho ho funny man lol. rite im out of here, hope u have fun at the wee ones show today


----------



## yannyboy

Catch you later


----------



## tony10

is there a bit of love in the air? :rolleye:


----------



## yannyboy

I've met Jenny and she's a really nice girl

Shame we both have partners and we live 400 miles apart!


----------



## Breda

yannyboy:3155287 said:


> I've met Jenny and she's a really nice girl
> 
> Shame we both have partners and we live 400 miles apart!


So this is your way of emotionally cheatin... Make sure you clear cache, cookies and search history... U too Jen!

Welcome


----------



## jenny1

Breda said:


> So this is your way of emotionally cheatin... Make sure you clear cache, cookies and search history... U too Jen!
> 
> Welcome


OMG lol... i have no need to clear anything of my laptop lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> OMG lol... i have no need to clear anything of my laptop lol


I think I need to, pmsl


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I think I need to, pmsl


why what have u been upto yann? tut tut lol


----------



## Phenix

Welcome jenny 1 you look like a lady I once knew were you from girl


----------



## jenny1

Phenix said:


> Welcome jenny 1 you look like a lady I once knew were you from girl


pmsl funny alot of people say that


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> Welcome jenny 1 you look like a lady I once knew were you from girl


I feel I know you mate

How's things?


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> why what have u been upto yann? tut tut lol


Nothing illegal, pmsl


----------



## Phenix

yannyboy said:


> I feel I know you mate
> 
> How's things?


Good bud if I can ever stop eating For a skinny guy I can pack it in pmsl


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Nothing illegal, pmsl


I bloomin hope not lol.

How was the wee show today?


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> Good bud if I can ever stop eating For a skinny guy I can pack it in pmsl


How many calories and meals do you eat?


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> I bloomin hope not lol.
> 
> How was the wee show today?


Lovely, brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Phenix

yannyboy said:


> How many calories and meals do you eat?


on 7 meals now Over 5000 cal a day now. Hope I have reach a gain point now. Will run at 5000 for 3 weeks then take stock


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> on 7 meals now Over 5000 cal a day now. Hope I have reach a gain point now. Will run at 5000 for 3 weeks then take stock


Wow, that's alot of calories, your metabolism must be super fast!


----------



## Phenix

yannyboy said:


> Wow, that's alot of calories, your metabolism must be super fast!


Was talking to the lady that runs The lady's gym to day She just said you are fooocking kidding pmsl


----------



## yannyboy

I'm on 4000 calories and I'm struggling to get it all down, lol


----------



## jenny1

Phenix said:


> on 7 meals now Over 5000 cal a day now. Hope I have reach a gain point now. Will run at 5000 for 3 weeks then take stock


OMG Phenix thats a sh*t load a grub


----------



## Lazyballs

Wer u put it m8 fs


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix is a walking furnace, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Meeky is a walking furnace, lol


who? lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> who? lol


I don't know what you mean, pmsl


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I don't know what you mean, pmsl


haha minx, u changed it


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> haha minx, u changed it


Vixen, lol


----------



## yannyboy

Who's watching soccer aid?


----------



## Lazyballs

Wife swap is on in r hus to many females in here m8 lol


----------



## yannyboy

Lazyballs said:


> Wife swap is on in r hus to many females in here m8 lol


Put your foot down Lazy T, lol


----------



## Lazyballs

I try m8 I'm feeding one a bottle with left hand and the other is eatin the left over roast and broc with me lol with the right hand

And she's liein scratching her fanny lol

How the we girl do 2day Yanny do u proud m8


----------



## Phenix

I put a pic up Will try and join in here pmsl


----------



## yannyboy

Lazyballs said:


> I try m8 I'm feeding one a bottle with left hand and the other is eatin the left over roast and broc with me lol with the right hand
> 
> And she's liein scratching her fanny lol
> 
> How the we girl do 2day Yanny do u proud m8


Yeah, she certainly did my proud seeing my wee Daisy on stage


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> I put a pic up Will try and join in here pmsl


Get stuck in Phenix, I'm sure you can tell us a few amusing tales, lol


----------



## jenny1

Lazyballs said:


> I try m8 I'm feeding one a bottle with left hand and the other is eatin the left over roast and broc with me lol with the right hand
> 
> And she's liein scratching her fanny lol
> 
> Mr.T what a shocking thing to say about ur lovely lady lmao
> 
> How the we girl do 2day Yanny do u proud m8


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Who's watching soccer aid?


football shnoozball lol. im watching he lovely bones at the mo, very good film but also a very sad and moving


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> football shnoozball lol. im watching he lovely bones at the mo, very good film but also a very sad and moving


All those celebrities in skimpy shorts, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> All those celebrities in skimpy shorts, lol


oh so u admit u like watching men in skimpy shorts runing about a football pitch eh? lmfao


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> oh so u admit u like watching men in skimpy shorts runing about a football pitch eh? lmfao


Well not Gordon Ramsays, lmao


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Well not Gordon Ramsays, lmao


come Gordon is lovely lol. would rather see Robbie tho lol or someone else lol


----------



## Lazyballs

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, she certainly did my proud seeing my wee Daisy on stage


Ur turn next m8 she will say the same that's my dad u know up ther lol


----------



## Lazyballs

Phenix said:


> I put a pic up Will try and join in here pmsl


Still training hard m8 have u a journal up in here yet


----------



## Phenix

may be bud, once ppl get to know, And I find my feet pmsl


----------



## jenny1

Phenix said:


> may be bud, once ppl get to know, And I find my feet pmsl


ur feet are at the end of ur legs-ankles lol. look down pal lol


----------



## jenny1

sorry that was cheeky lol


----------



## Phenix

jenny1 said:


> ur feet are at the end of ur legs-ankles lol. look down pal lol


right I see them now Thank mrs you old ppl know ur stuff


----------



## yannyboy

I'm going to train with Paul Ehren, my prep guy tomorrow for a nice 1 on 1 back workout

Hope I make it out alive, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I'm going to train with Paul Ehren, my prep guy tomorrow for a nice 1 on 1 back workout
> 
> Hope I make it out alive, lol


lol so do i haha. ment to ask ages ago did he mention anything about ur shoulder??


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> lol so do i haha. ment to ask ages ago did he mention anything about ur shoulder??


He did say one shoulder looks slightly lower than the other

I think he will get me to visit a sports physio to check it out


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> He did say one shoulder looks slightly lower than the other
> 
> I think he will get me to visit a sports physio to check it out


just wonderd after what that other guy steve said. it doesnt look that bad, just slight but i guess they know there stuff and want the best for u


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> just wonderd after what that other guy steve said. it doesnt look that bad, just slight but i guess they know there stuff and want the best for u


No, I think it's slight but must be noticeable


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> No, I think it's slight but must be noticeable


are u still slouching? lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> are u still slouching? lol


Not when I'm near you, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Not when I'm near you, lol


Yann dont lol. sh*t wish i never put that other post up now. what a fa**y. note to self never again lol


----------



## Lazyballs

Fm u 2 still at it pmsl


----------



## jenny1

Lazyballs said:


> Fm u 2 still at it pmsl


what do u mean by that Mr.T? naaa Yan dont want me lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> Yann dont lol. sh*t wish i never put that other post up now. what a fa**y. note to self never again lol


Sorry Jenny, I won't say anymore, lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> what do u mean by that Mr.T? naaa Yan dont want me lol


You know that's not true, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Sorry Jenny, I won't say anymore, lol


what do u mean u didnt say anything lmao


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> what do u mean u didnt say anything lmao


I didn't, okay, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> I didn't, okay, lol


did u? on the pompy thing i put up? thats what i was on about!


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> did u? on the pompy thing i put up? thats what i was on about!


Oh no I didn't, I was sitting there reading it, some very good posts, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Oh no I didn't, I was sitting there reading it, some very good posts, lol


yeah im sure u were pusl at them u big jobby lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> yeah im sure u were pusl at them u big jobby lol


Quite envious at some of them, lol


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Quite envious at some of them, lol


will message u in a min im out of here lol


----------



## jenny1

Thanks goodness my wirst is much better today, My own fault for going a bit mad on girly my weights the other day doh!!!


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> Thanks goodness my wirst is much better today, My own fault for going a bit mad on girly my weights the other day doh!!!


Glad to see you're getting better


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Glad to see you're getting better


Thanks Yann, it was so painfull yesterday i was like :sad: when i tried to touch or move it, it is still a wee bitty sore but now where near as bad as it was yesterday


----------



## yannyboy

Have you had a good day Jenny?


----------



## Phenix

jenny good to see you fighting fit again


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Have you had a good day Jenny?


Yeah was ok thanks, got all my meds today, jezzo i will need a barra soon lmfao. then went shopping, met a wee old guy that use to come into my old work aww bless he remembered me and was chatting away for ages


----------



## jenny1

Phenix said:


> jenny good to see you fighting fit again


not quite 100% Phenix but so much better thanks


----------



## yannyboy

How's things Jenny?


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> How's things Jenny?


So so Yann, Same old sh*t diffrent day u know what i mean! lol


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> So so Yann, Same old sh*t diffrent day u know what i mean! lol


Cheer up, things could be worse


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Cheer up, things could be worse


yeah i guess


----------



## jenny1

Hi i was just wondering how you go about deleting ur profile off uk-m? Any info on this will be most appreciated thanks J.


----------



## guvnor82

welcome to the mad house


----------



## Beats

jenny1 said:


> Hi i was just wondering how you go about deleting ur profile off uk-m? Any info on this will be most appreciated thanks J.


Your leaving already??


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> Hi i was just wondering how you go about deleting ur profile off uk-m? Any info on this will be most appreciated thanks J.


Jenny, why do you need to leave?

It's an open forum and full of really useful advice

Don't leave!


----------



## Simon01

Welcome


----------



## Phenix

You will never reach your goal if you keep give up. Just look forward to how you will look in a size 10 dress. Don't give up


----------



## Lazyballs

Jen u have only started the long road leads to gr8 things just get the head Dwn


----------



## jenny1

Phenix said:


> You will never reach your goal if you keep give up. Just look forward to how you will look in a size 10 dress. Don't give up


I look lining a size 10 phenix u know why I'm thinking of leaving


----------



## jenny1

jenny1 said:


> I look lining a size 10 phenix u know why I'm thinking of leaving


*ill* even


----------



## jenny1

yannyboy said:


> Jenny, why do you need to leave?
> 
> It's an open forum and full of really useful advice
> 
> Don't leave!


I'm sure u know why aswell Yann


----------



## jenny1

Lazyballs said:


> Jen u have only started the long road leads to gr8 things just get the head Dwn


Thanks me.t but I'm thinking my time has expired


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> I'm sure u know why aswell Yann


I can't make you stay but I'd be sorry to see you go

It's a great forum and I'm sure there will be loads of advice you could get to help with your goals


----------



## Phenix

jenny1 said:


> Thanks me.t but I'm thinking my time has expired


why don't you stay and fins what you started J


----------



## jenny1

Lazyballs said:


> Jen u have only started the long road leads to gr8 things just get the head Dwn


I know Mr.t and thanks. I'm sure I will get there faster with out all the heart ache and all that jazz. U know what I mean, will terminate my p/file when I get home


----------



## yannyboy

jenny1 said:


> I know Mr.t and thanks. I'm sure I will get there faster with out all the heart ache and all that jazz. U know what I mean, will terminate my p/file when I get home


I hope you do achieve your goals


----------

